# Tube Master Sniper



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: Tube Master Sniper

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Jan 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

keen to make/own one - so drew up a clean version of Bill Hayes' Master Tube Sniper. With slight mod.

File done at size. Anyone making - please make me one too 

Thanks.

Click here to download this file


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------

